# Idle-Zeiträume vom Apache finden



## VBFreak (30. März 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

Ich soll vom Apache (XAMPP-Paket) die Zeiträume finden, in denen er zB am 29.03.2005 von 9:00 bis 12:00 nix gemacht hat. 

Wo könnte ich die Informationen zum Auswerten im apche-Ordner finden? Oder hat jemand eine schnell arbeitende Lösung in PHP4+, die solche Informationen anzeigt (muss nicht unbedingt die Zeitangaben unterstützen)?

Gruß,

VBFreak


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. März 2005)

Hi,

Unter Linux wird eine Datei erzeugt, die alle Apache-Zugriffe protokolliert. (normalerweise in /var/log/httpd/access_log)

Vielleicht wirst Du darin fündig ;-)


Dunsti


----------



## VBFreak (30. März 2005)

Hi!

Ich arbeite zwar mit "Fenster-Müll", aber habs trozdem gefunden.

...

Oh nein, is das ein bescheidenes Zeitformat. ;-]  Naja, kann man nix machn   

Danke für deine Help.


----------

